# A Week+ of Crickets on Lyft Guarantees



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

This is getting ridiculous. It's always been difficult to get Lyft to respond to emails or questions in a reasonable time frame, but this is the first time when it's been about $ owed to me.

4 emails about getting paid for the hourly guarantee. A canned 'we'll get back to you' response followed up by nothing.

It's completely unreasonable. I don't know how the hell anyone can run a company that way.

Congrats to those of you who actually got paid.

AMENDED: Got paid. $35 short. Kind of settled, I guess.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

That's why I mostly stick with uber. If any issues will arise, I know uber will at least reply.


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

they finally pay me out today for the 35.h guarantee promo last week.. which is good i guess.. but their guarantees are much harder to meet now.. it's 2 rides every hour...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

papilovesyou said:


> they finally pay me out today for the 35.h guarantee promo last week.. which is good i guess.. but their guarantees are much harder to meet now.. it's 2 rides every hour...


Haven't seen an extension of the offer this week.


----------



## hanger (Nov 10, 2014)

I got a notification of a payment this morning. It's about $130 short. Of course it's worth it to stay on them, but why can't they admit there's an issue to me. I've been above board with them on everything so far. Beyond frustrating.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> That's why I mostly stick with uber. If any issues will arise, I know uber will at least reply.


There's things that go both ways for that kind of comment. I've never had Lyft adjust a fare without warning or notification because of an "inefficient route." Uber ****s with your pay all the time without even notifying you. I don't ever really need to email Lyft about trips or problems. Uber I have to be in touch way too often.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lyft caught up to me today on a detailed response/breakdown, so all is now back to cool. It might have been helpful to know that the power driver bonus doesn't affect guaranteed hourly pay adjustment, which pretty much made up the discrepancy I had in my #'s, (I think, don't really give a crap at this point.)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

hanger said:


> I got a notification of a payment this morning. It's about $130 short. Of course it's worth it to stay on them, but why can't they admit there's an issue to me. I've been above board with them on everything so far. Beyond frustrating.


Did you get a breakdown on the hourly? They'd probably send you one if you asked them so you could figure out the difference between you and them according to your own logs.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> There's things that go both ways for that kind of comment. I've never had Lyft adjust a fair without warning or notification because of an "inefficient route." Uber ****s with your pay all the time without even notifying you. I don't ever really need to email Lyft about trips or problems. Uber I have to be in touch way too often.


You seeing a lot more Lyft cars on the road there after the recent driver onboarding push?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You seeing a lot more Lyft cars on the road there after the recent driver onboarding push?


Hard to say exactly, Lyft did not cut rates to match Uber here in Denver. The weeks immediately following seemed to show an increase in available Lyft drivers during non-peak times. However, during peak times, Lyft demand seems to exceed Lyft drivers, as it always has. So for about a month to two months now, there have been regularly profitable hours to drive on Lyft. It feels like Denver's market may have reached driver saturation, as Uber can't seem to get any more on their platform after the latest cuts. Of course, not so on Uber. Surges are few and far between and appear and disappear very quickly, despite the noticeable lack of driver availability. (Lots of Lyft riders lately have told me they got a Lyft because of UberX unavailable or wildly long wait times).

For me, this weekend will be a true test of demand/supply in Denver with the St Pattys celebrations. It will be the first really super busy event since Halloween that might show how badly both services are lacking drivers to cover times of heightened demand. When I started driving last summer, events that spurred this kind of demand, that a day like St Pattys should bring, happened almost every weekend. I'd like to see that again this summer. It will really determine if I keep driving limited hours (about 10-15) spread throughout the week at peak times, or if I should plan on losing a lot of weekends like I did last year.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

Not here, I see more after work but not many during the regular work day. It's a problem as pings are still coming from too far away to accept.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

I just got an email about the Gaurantees. Saying that they owed me. That when they instituted the offer, there was nothing in place to adjust the rates. My guess is that they were doing everything manually, but now they have corrected it so the system does it automatically, and there should be no more issues......


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my President's day weekend Bonus. I sent them an email yesterday and still crickets since my last email almost two weeks ago.


----------



## Flippen4RideShare (Mar 12, 2015)

I was NEVER paid and NEVER received a reply... see my thread: https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-failed-to-pay-300-60-riders-promotion-bonus.15587/


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> This is getting ridiculous. It's always been difficult to get Lyft to respond to emails or questions in a reasonable time frame, but this is the first time when it's been about $ owed to me.
> 
> 4 emails about getting paid for the hourly guarantee. A canned 'we'll get back to you' response followed up by nothing.
> 
> ...


I got an email on Tuesday telling me that they made a mistake and forgot to give me twenty four dollars that they owed as part of the guarantee, even though I did get paid for the guarantee. They said it would be included in this week's pay out. So maybe they will find this out and eventually give you the 35 that you believe you deserve.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> I got an email on Tuesday telling me that they made a mistake and forgot to give me twenty four dollars that they owed as part of the guarantee, even though I did get paid for the guarantee. They said it would be included in this week's pay out. So maybe they will find this out and eventually give you the 35 that you believe you deserve.


To date Lyft has been very generous to me in the power driver bonus category. I have not been charged anything by Lyft for their end many times, getting the entire 20%. It would not hurt my feelings whatsoever if they pinched me for $35. And of course there is very remote possibility that I might even be wrong in my calculations...


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm sure they were inundated with the the $2000 bonus debacle. I haven't been able to get responses from them in the past week either regarding guarantees.


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

If you guys have driven this week, there is something in the daily summaries that says something like "guarantee hours completed" which makes me believe it's still going on. But what are the guarantee hours for Los Angeles? They were removed from that link explaining the guarantees and now I can't find them anywhere. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You seeing a lot more Lyft cars on the road there after the recent driver onboarding push?


Actually, this is really starting to suck. I gave a ride to another Lyft driver earlier tonight (my first ride of the week because there has been too much supply) and he asked if I was also getting the $45/hr guarantee. Nope, haven't heard a ****ing thing about it till he mentioned it really.

****ing shameful that they're selectively offering these guarantees. They're destroying the earnings of their regular driver pool from the last few months for the sake of incentivizing a few new drivers and those that haven't been as consistent.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

No email from Lyft? U been Uberin on the side?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> No email from Lyft? U been Uberin on the side?


Nope. No email.

I did an hour tonight on Lyft anticipating demand to pick up and, from rush hour on, more and more cars became available. But I don't drive for peanuts, so I've had a lot of free time this week. I'm certainly not going to drive for $10/hr when other drivers are getting $25-45/hr guarantees. Really hoping they don't have the market so saturated with drivers that tomorrow is a bust. I tried tweeting at Lyft that they pushed out a good, regular driver. For what that's worth...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Nope. No email.
> 
> I did an hour tonight on Lyft anticipating demand to pick up and, from rush hour on, more and more cars became available. But I don't drive for peanuts, so I've had a lot of free time this week. I'm certainly not going to drive for $10/hr when other drivers are getting $25-45/hr guarantees. Really hoping they don't have the market so saturated with drivers that tomorrow is a bust. I tried tweeting at Lyft that they pushed out a good, regular driver. For what that's worth...


Don't know how it is where you drive but Uber I think doesn't have an opt in for hourly guarantees. Why don't you just hook up with them and grab whatever guarantees they're paying tomorrow? Bettern sittin home. NOT better than slamming Irish car bombs tho.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Well tonight was a bust on Lyft. Been *****ing about excess drivers for nearly 2 weeks now. Worked 4 1/2 hours evening shift. Grossed $86. Not even worth waiting up til 3a.m. to snag what's left on the guarantees. HOME James. Bed is much more appealing and comfortable. 

Try again tomorrow. More guaranteed hours to hit anyway. If I work it right will even have most of the evening off to celebrate and some Lyftie can drive my drunk ass home.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Well tonight was a bust on Lyft. Been *****ing about excess drivers for nearly 2 weeks now. Worked 4 1/2 hours evening shift. Grossed $86. Not even worth waiting up til 3a.m. to snag what's left on the guarantees. HOME James. Bed is much more appealing and comfortable.
> 
> Try again tomorrow. More guaranteed hours to hit anyway. If I work it right will even have most of the evening off to celebrate and some Lyftie can drive my drunk ass home.


4hrs - 6-8 and 10-Midnight. Grossed $30 but got a ride each hour. I went from 6pm to 6:56pm before I got my first ping - half of which was in the busiest rideshare part of the city.

I wonder how many Lyft drivers missed out on a guaranteed hour or two because they didn't get ONE ride in that hour. Now that people burned through their 10 free Lyft rides, I guess they went back to the "cool" taxis.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

In Boston, we need 2 rides per hour and I was only able to meet that requirement 3 hours out of 5.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't know how it is where you drive but Uber I think doesn't have an opt in for hourly guarantees. Why don't you just hook up with them and grab whatever guarantees they're paying tomorrow? Bettern sittin home. NOT better than slamming Irish car bombs tho.


Because I don't play Uber games. Plus, the lack of Uber cars and my home location puts me in an area where I'd get a lot of pings. Don't really have a place to hide out.

Lyft had an hour of PT before the St Pattys parade today. Hoping that bodes well for the afternoon and evening. Though, today may just as likely be a bust. We shall see.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

papilovesyou said:


> they finally pay me out today for the 35.h guarantee promo last week.. which is good i guess.. but their guarantees are much harder to meet now.. it's 2 rides every hour...


It's like that Greek dance that starts off slow and gets faster and faster. How fast can you drive?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Not just regular drivers, even the moochers are feeling the squeeze.

Lyft was so good for the past 3-5 months.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I think I'm about to get lesson #2 from Lyft on screwing drivers out of guarantees. Hit "accept" on a ping. System sez Lyft stopped working. Lyft nails me with missed ping. Oh yeah? I have the most high tech phone on the market in the heart of 4G speed. Lyft app malfunctioned. Already had 1 missed ping (intentional) earlier this week. So that **** up on the app puts me with 2 in 27 fares. Close to out of 90% acceptance rate for guarantees. Will have to hit 40+ fares total to bring it back to 90%+.

About to have 1st hour w/no ping to boot. Looks to me like a good old fashioned Lyft system ****over coming my way.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Haven't tried Lyft today. The guarantees don't kick in for me until later today/tonight. I had an issue with the app for a few minutes (definitely not 10min) during a guaranteed hour yesterday, and that hour shows partially full on my daily summary from yesterday. Some of this stuff is impossible to refute if they claim you didn't fulfill the requirements.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> About to have 1st hour w/no ping to boot. Looks to me like a good old fashioned Lyft system ****over coming my way.


Did things pick up for you? Around 2pm every car disappeared, which was steady for 2 hours. Then still lots of PT for the last hour. By 5pm there's a shit ton of cars again. $153 gross for three hours and about 50 miles. With tips I'm guessing net will come out around $135-140.

Hope there's another rush later. Wish it was steady slingin' all day.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Did things pick up for you? Around 2pm every car disappeared, which was steady for 2 hours. Then still lots of PT for the last hour. By 5pm there's a shit ton of cars again. $153 gross for three hours and about 50 miles. With tips I'm guessing net will come out around $135-140.
> 
> Hope there's another rush later. Wish it was steady slingin' all day.


Must have prime timed like a ***** if you hit $50 gross for 3 hours straight. Finished 10 all daylight hours. Should be $340 to me after Lyft cutz. Won't know on tips for non guaranteed hours (3) til tomorrow or the guarantee adjustment for a week. Don't think I hit a real fare hour equal to the guarantee the whole time. But close. Will have to wait for calcs. Glad to be home drinkin stout boilermakers. Had a couple close pukers while it was still daylight. Newbies will probably have their cars full of it tonight.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Must have prime timed like a ***** if you hit $50 gross for 3 hours straight. Finished 10 all daylight hours. Should be $340 to me after Lyft cutz. Won't know on tips for non guaranteed hours (3) til tomorrow or the guarantee adjustment for a week. Don't think I hit a real fare hour equal to the guarantee the whole time. But close. Will have to wait for calcs. Glad to be home drinkin stout boilermakers. Had a couple close pukers while it was still daylight. Newbies will probably have their cars full of it tonight.


Went home at 1am as it dropped off after 1230am. But went back out when things picked up at 7p and took people home until 1230am. I forgot to catch my last total report but I think I'm around your total for similar hours. I'll report full breakdown tomorrow.

If it was busy from 7p-1230a, only to slow down now, I figured most people went home early and it was worth staying up another 1-1.5 hrs for it to pick up around 1:30 and catch another $30-50 depending on what rides I score. Would rather get to bed now and maybe try to catch some PT from 7-9a before too many drivers wake up.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Could have been better. 8 hours over the course of the day yesterday. 158 miles. $317.77. Gross hourly would have exceeded Lyft's guarantee of $45. Typical of any guarantee for an actually high demand period. That 3 hours sweet spot of long trips back to back did not hold through the night. Grabbed a couple of 25% that I thought were higher and took me out of the zone.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I would add that tips used to consistently come from 50-60% of my fares, and would on average total up to 16% of my net fares.

Since the promotions and with all the near riders, I'm closer to 36% of rides tipped, averaging 11% of net fares.

I think we can blame ****ing Uber for this, too. All the new riders coming over from Uber. Or cheap Uber riders snagging some free rides. I had many people tell me yesterday they were using their credits before they expired. Scared to see what this week looks like with all the excess drivers and all the free ride credits expired.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> I would add that tips used to consistently come from 50-60% of my fares, and would on average total up to 16% of my net fares.
> 
> Since the promotions and with all the near riders, I'm closer to 36% of rides tipped, averaging 11% of net fares.
> 
> I think we can blame ****ing Uber for this, too. All the new riders coming over from Uber. Or cheap Uber riders snagging some free rides. I had many people tell me yesterday they were using their credits before they expired. Scared to see what this week looks like with all the excess drivers and all the free ride credits expired.


You must have done a good job on screening out or controlling pukers last night.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You must have done a good job on screening out or controlling pukers last night.


Did you get puke?

Surprisingly only had two ****** instances. Last night added more anecdotal evidence that I've found to be the case, that on holidays most people by and large are nicer and more appreciative than a normal weekend evening. Same with snow storms.

What pissed me off endlessly last night was people getting into my car and going, "Whoooaaaa, 45 bucks an hour, eh man!?" 
"No, bro. Not everyone got that offer." I hate when passengers are aware of published guarantees and drivers brag that they make good money, it's ignorant and it puts passengers under the impression that this job is always a money generator. Always have to be the bearer of bad news to explain that good days with those hourlies are possible but few and far between. What's worse is that most weekend are not as profitable, and the inconsistency sucks. Then they start to pitch you the other benefits of the job like they're ****ing do it and love it. They don't want to know when drivers are making peanuts.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Did you get puke?
> 
> Surprisingly only had two ****** instances. Last night added more anecdotal evidence that I've found to be the case, that on holidays most people by and large are nicer and more appreciative than a normal weekend evening. Same with snow storms.
> 
> ...


No. Couple of close calls in daylite hours though. Figured by evening it would be a wreck for most drivers with pukers. Hard partying yesterday. Didn't hear any rider remarks about the guarantees either. I finished up the day with 21 fares/2 cancels. Nearly all Lyft Plus. The system seemed to me to be directing Lyft Plus largely to Plus fares.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> To date Lyft has been very generous to me in the power driver bonus category. I have not been charged anything by Lyft for their end many times, getting the entire 20%. It would not hurt my feelings whatsoever if they pinched me for $35. And of course there is very remote possibility that I might even be wrong in my calculations...


Being wrong in your calculations is one thing. But you should still get what you deserve. No matter what company it is.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Being wrong in your calculations is one thing. But you should still get what you deserve. No matter what company it is.


It may have been my fault in the calcs. I had the power driver bonus that week and presumed that the guarantee money would be treated similarly. It isn't. You get whacked for the full cut on guarantee money and it is not subject to power driver bonus, SO drivers who hit power driver bonus should take that into consideration to run their numbers.

Will see next week as I had guaranteed time again this weekend and didn't hit the power driver bonus this week because of new driver onboarding. Not interested in wasting my time driving when business get's cut in half in conjunction with a lot of free fares handed out by the score expiring. Bad move on Lyft's part imho. But I suspect they may have a rate cut coming if I judged their moves according to what I've seen with Uber. (Same script, different movie.)


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

So are Lyft guarantees over now? I've noticed a few PT throughout the day today and not as many cars. Can't imagine Sunday demand is that high.


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

I just got a new e-mail just for St. Patty's day guarantees, same $50/hour deal, same hours as the ones through the weekend.

Does anyone know if there is a more thorough explanation on this forum of how Lyft's hourly guarantees work? I got the idea it was a flat bonus for each hour you qualified, but since seeing my latest weekly summary, I'm not sure that's even close. I understand it doesn't apply to the power driver bonus, but I can't tell if qualifying for one affects the other, or what the hell is going on. Seems like a lot of unnecessary complication.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Underthebus said:


> I just got a new e-mail just for St. Patty's day guarantees, same $50/hour deal, same hours as the ones through the weekend.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a more thorough explanation on this forum of how Lyft's hourly guarantees work? I got the idea it was a flat bonus for each hour you qualified, but since seeing my latest weekly summary, I'm not sure that's even close. I understand it doesn't apply to the power driver bonus, but I can't tell if qualifying for one affects the other, or what the hell is going on. Seems like a lot of unnecessary complication.


The hourly has the 20% hack applied. The power driver bonus does NOT apply to guarantee add on $. Had no problem on the guarantee from this last weekend. Hours were highlighted and the pay was square with my calcs.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Underthebus said:


> I just got a new e-mail just for St. Patty's day guarantees, same $50/hour deal, same hours as the ones through the weekend.


Great, another day that should be profitable for me will be inconsistent, or nonexistent, as Lyft applies these guarantees selectively and not to all drivers.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

I got all the guarantees i calculated. I have not received an email regarding guarantees for this week yet. It seems they got their system kinks worked out, so ill probably dot if they offer guarantees again.


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> The hourly has the 20% hack applied. The power driver bonus does NOT apply to guarantee add on $. Had no problem on the guarantee from this last weekend. Hours were highlighted and the pay was square with my calcs.


Why do their stupid promo e-mails make it look like they are offering $50 per hour? If they're offering a flat bonus for every hour they need to cut the bs and say whether they are or not. It's completely misleading.

So their Average Hourly Guarantee FAQ says if you make less than what they are "guaranteeing" you for each hour, they will pay you the difference - 20%. If you made the average or better, you get nothing extra.

Hardly a promo, they're just offering a pathetic supplement to drivers who didn't make $50 during the hours qualified. Lame...


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> Seriously?
> So $40 an hour (after the 20% cut) isn't good enough for you?
> You must have a hell of a day job I guess.


If you made 1 minimum fare trip for the hour, which would be $4 after Lyft's fee, then yeah, $36 is a great deal. But if they can GUARANTEE you'll make $50, you probably won't do that bad. The difference they'll cut you is nothing to get excited about. If you don't make even close to their average for the hour, you're probably doing something wrong. I made more than the average the past 4 nights, I think that deserves a reward.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Underthebus said:


> If you made 1 minimum fare trip for the hour, which would be $4 after Lyft's fee, then yeah, $36 is a great deal. But if they can GUARANTEE you'll make $50, you probably won't do that bad. The difference they'll cut you is nothing to get excited about. If you don't make even close to their average for the hour, you're probably doing something wrong. I made more than the average the past 4 nights, I think that deserves a reward.


I don't mind having a just in case guaranteed net.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

I haven't driven for Lyft since they failed to pay me my Presidents Day Weekend bonus. Last week at the office they promised me that it was all done and that I had the money coming in this week. This morning I got my first weekly earnings report in a while, showing 500 dollars for payment. So it looks closer than ever, one more day.


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> Yeah - that's called a "paycheck" Snowflake.


Sorry, Twinkie, that's just payment for busting my ass to make trips, not really a bonus.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> This is getting ridiculous. It's always been difficult to get Lyft to respond to emails or questions in a reasonable time frame, but this is the first time when it's been about $ owed to me.
> 
> 4 emails about getting paid for the hourly guarantee. A canned 'we'll get back to you' response followed up by nothing.
> 
> ...


Cycle goes somthing like rain in the desert , rain is short but abundant lake forms plants birds , fish , all animals water starts dying by the day
Shrinks till all life is almost gone ( it's a desert ) then it rains again
Only the strong suvived
With the apps they try to artificially stay steady year round
You can only creat so much artificial demand
Driving has been feast or famine , the good news rain alway comes back
I saw this in a episode of Lorne Green


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> Before I put you on ignore you seem to conflate guarantees - which is what you started complaining about and bonuses.
> I'm just going to assume from here on in that you are yet another attention seeker trolling for attention - hence - ignore


I was trying to find information about their guarantee that looked like a bonus to figure out what exactly they were offering. But I'm flattered enough you'd take time out of your busy schedule of not driving to tell me you're ignoring me on a forum.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

My Money came in today. Lyft finally paid me the $500 bonus that they owed me. It took over a month


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> My Money came in today. Lyft finally paid me the $500 bonus that they owed me. It took over a month


Congrats for persistent perseverance!


----------



## hanger (Nov 10, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> I haven't driven for Lyft since they failed to pay me my Presidents Day Weekend bonus. Last week at the office they promised me that it was all done and that I had the money coming in this week. This morning I got my first weekly earnings report in a while, showing 500 dollars for payment. So it looks closer than ever, one more day.


Good for you, I'm still trying to get the $250.00 I believe I earned. I also have taken a break and won't go back until it can be explained to me why I haven't yet been compensated.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

hanger said:


> Good for you, I'm still trying to get the $250.00 I believe I earned. I also have taken a break and won't go back until it can be explained to me why I haven't yet been compensated.


Is there a local office where you are? If there is, visit them once a week and have on hand anything that proves you earned your bonus. They will also ask you if you had written to support. Twice in my case they looked at my email conversations with support. If there is no local office then don't stop emailing them about it. Good luck.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> This is getting ridiculous. It's always been difficult to get Lyft to respond to emails or questions in a reasonable time frame, but this is the first time when it's been about $ owed to me.
> 
> 4 emails about getting paid for the hourly guarantee. A canned 'we'll get back to you' response followed up by nothing.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /@scrurbscrud: Dollars to donuts
they're
STILL coping with the DELUGE of 
Drivers/Applicants who attempted
to cash in on the 5Day Double($1000×2)
Spiff On-Boarding Event something that
sounded like it COULD have been National.

Wheneve I enquire: crickets. First deadline
was 3/05 with a Partial Extension to 3/12.
No news yet on how many "didn't qualify 
in time."


----------



## Underthebus (Feb 18, 2015)

Got my $1000 in my summary last week and in my bank account the other morning. Go Lyft!


----------



## hanger (Nov 10, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> Is there a local office where you are? If there is, visit them once a week and have on hand anything that proves you earned your bonus. They will also ask you if you had written to support. Twice in my case they looked at my email conversations with support. If there is no local office then don't stop emailing them about it. Good luck.


Well, I do have to say, that after a few more back and forth messages, they admitted that their calculations were wrong and that I would be receiving the correct guaranteed bonus this week. Not happy it took so much work, but happy it's been resolved. This has taken over a month to get resolved. I imagine that many drivers don't notice or don't put the effort in to track down what they rightfully earned.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

hanger said:


> I imagine that many drivers don't notice or don't put the effort in to track down what they rightfully earned.


Yeah, I imagine they include that in their calculations when they start considering putting out their "bonuses". No different than those stores that offer mail in rebates because they know most people won't jump through the hoops. Kudos on hanging in there and getting what you earned. The frustrating experience makes it easy to say just say **** it and give up .


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Has anyone received an email for guarantees tonight/this weekend? Lyft was late last week. Nothing here in North Texas on my end yet.


----------



## Hobb (Mar 28, 2015)

Florida here, I received my Lyft guarantees for March 23-29 on March 21. Mostly rush hour times, then early afternoon and late night for the weekend.


----------



## DaveCraige (Feb 11, 2016)

If you have having any trouble with Lyft you should go to Twitter and post there. Much much faster response times.


----------

